# mod_rewrite + xampp



## putzi (26. September 2006)

Hallo!

ich habe XAMPP..

Irgentwie  aber mod_rewrite nicht bei mir.

Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob das auf meinem Server überhaupt verfügbar ist, bzw. wie kann ich es intallieren?

Danke!


----------



## Gumbo (26. September 2006)

Ob es geladen ist, kannst du unter anderem mit der PHP-Funktion apache_get_modules() prüfen. Ob es korrekt konfiguriert ist, kannst du mithilfe der Liste der FAQ des modrewrite.de-Forums prüfen.


----------



## putzi (26. September 2006)

ok, mod_rewrite ist bei mir nicht installiert!

Wie geht das?


----------



## Moritz123 (26. September 2006)

Normalerweise so:
Du öffnest deine httpd.conf und suchst die Zeile
#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
Dann entfernst Du das # und speicherst. Apache neustarten und fertig.


----------



## Gumbo (26. September 2006)

Die genannte PHP-Funktion gibt nur die geladenen Apache-Module wieder. Steht „mod_rewrite“ dort nicht, musst du es einfach nur laden. In der „httpd.conf“ müssten folgende Zeilen zu finden sein:
	
	
	



```
#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so 
#AddModule mod_rewrite.c
```
Entferne einfach die Kommentarzeichen am Anfag der Zeilen und starte Apache neu.


----------



## putzi (26. September 2006)

Danke!

Kann mir dann vl. jemand hier weiterhelfen?:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/255363-mod-rewrite.html


----------

